# Do you need to be mid-flare up for a colonoscopy?



## nicole.harrison

I've just been referred to my hospital to have some more tests done to find out exactly what has been going on but at the moment it seems my current flare up is ending (YAY!!!! thank god.) 

I was just wondering do they need you to be in the middle of a flare up when they run tests such as colonoscopy's?
Or can they still see the signs of an inflamatory bowel disorder when in a period of remission?


----------



## ekay03

nicole.harrison said:


> I was just wondering do they need you to be in the middle of a flare up when they run tests such as colonoscopy's?
> Or can they still see the signs of an inflamatory bowel disorder when in a period of remission?


No,  you don't need to be flaring. They will still be able to see signs of disease.


----------



## rygon

I thought I was all better and they still saw signs of crohns, so I'm sure if ur just out of a flare there will still be parts that are inflamed


----------



## Switalski

Nicole,
Based on my own experience, you don't want to be in a flare when having the colonoscopy.  I had one in Sept., 2011.  There was so much inflammation that the pathologist had difficulty reading the biopsies. Consequently, I had to go on Remicade to reduce the inflammation, then undergo a repeat colonoscopy three months later. Even with much less inflammation, the signs of Crohn's were still present. Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer

Even while in remission its best to have colonoscopy checkups just to make sure that things are all clear. You have them done every ~2-4 years.


----------



## rheaceleste

I was worried about the same thing when the GI dr told me I needed to schedule a colonoscopy for next week. He said even if you feel like you're 100% better, can eat anything and everything, and havent had any symptoms in a while, he will still see the signs of Chron's.


----------



## Tummyache

I have been wondering about this as well, if you have to be flaring to verify there is a problem and actually finally get a diagnosis.  It has been 6 years since I have had a serious episode where I had D + V for days on end.  There's only been a few minor epidodes of lose stools for a day or two in all that time - so, I believe I am controlling my digestive problems only with diet [gluten free + dairy free + very low sugar diet + lots of vitamines/minerals and probiotics]. 

I went to see a new GI, who happens to be a IBD specialist, since I am do for a regular colonoscopy screening.  And, this new GI doctor actually listened to me when I told him my history of digestive problems.  He wants to do a colonoscopy + an upper endoscopy with biopsies, for the first time in my life.  I have some lead time here -about 5 months - as we need to schedule the tests for October.  Since I have been basically symptom free for 6 yrs, I am seriously considering going off my diet in order to trigger an episode so I can finally get a diagnosis.  What do you all think?  

I would hate to go through all that only to have this doctor be dismissive too. [It would probably help to know that my daughter has been diagnosed with possible Crohn's.  Plus, I am gene-negative for Celiac Disease - although my symptoms are a bullseye for Celiac Disease].


----------



## Switalski

Tummyache,
I wouldn't try to trigger a flare for the colonoscopy. Unfortunately, even when you think all is well and are symptom free, your Crohn's could be progressing. Best thing, though, is to ask your new GI.  It sounds like you have a good relationship with him. Good luck.


----------



## beka

I had a colonoscopy after my flare ended. It showed inflammation and they took biopsies which showed all the changes at the cellular level that are typically found with UC. MY Dr explained that the biopsies will reflect the long term health/lack thereof of your colon. The biopsies are they key! They are not subjective and will show what's been going on in there.

After my colonoscopy, I got my diagnosis. I hope you get yours too!


----------



## PollyC

This may be good news for me, i had my colonoscopy while in remission, the specialist sent away tissue samples and i got the all clear for all 3 'C'. CD, collitis and cancer, i was very pleased. 
BUT, yes there is always a but. My doctor said i still showed all signs of a CD patient even though the tissue samples showed nothing??? Now look who is confused? It was explained to me that when you are in remission your colon sheds the urky lining and is clear???? Is this true of false????? Now i am VERY confused?????? Grrrr!!!


----------

